# turning cracked wood



## PghLeigh (Sep 22, 2010)

I have some wood that I would like to turn if possible. Some of it has cracks through it that I know can be filled with ca glue but some of the bigger cracks I don't know what to do with, and if I should just stay away from it. I read something recently that suggested turning it and then filling the crack afterwards, I thought you weren't supposed to do that but I really don't know. Can anyone help?


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I've actually never turned anything before, so my knowledge about lathes and wood turning is limited, but I can tell you this. Get a new piece of wood, to me, it looks like just a log  Shouldn't be too hard to replace with one that's not cracked.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Just looking at the picture amount of spalting & rot would not expect much. 
I would cut that log along the crack, just too unsafe to turn as is. I would try to make four blanks out of that log. CA glue and saw dust work well for minor chips and cracks, but not split wood. 

Can you cut and glue up pieces of the log to make something? Again amount of rot and spalting big question. Sure safer than trying to turn that log as is!.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm with Wildwood. Cut or split that log along the crack and then cut the halves into bowl blanks. You try and turn something with a crack like that and you're just asking for that thing to come flying apart on the lathe.


----------

